# Cool observation!



## Dirkthejerk41 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi everyone, my Colombian tegu, Antonis, has usually only been up for about 2 hours a day since I got him 3 weeks ago. However, yesterday he was up for 5 hours, and I came home from work today to find him awake still after being up for 7 hours! I'm very happy about this as it is hard to spend time with him sleeping all the time. Do you think this could be attributed to the weather starting to warm up again here in Texas, or do you think maybe he is getting more comfortable in his new home?


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Mar 18, 2013)

Dirkthejerk41 said:


> Hi everyone, my Colombian tegu, Antonis, has usually only been up for about 2 hours a day since I got him 3 weeks ago. However, yesterday he was up for 5 hours, and I came home from work today to find him awake still after being up for 7 hours! I'm very happy about this as it is hard to spend time with him sleeping all the time. Do you think this could be attributed to the weather starting to warm up again here in Texas, or do you think maybe he is getting more comfortable in his new home?



Where in tx are you


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Mar 18, 2013)

North Texas


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Mar 18, 2013)

Dirkthejerk41 said:


> North Texas



Oh cool I'm from Austin


----------



## Deac77 (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm from Lubbock Texas and I honestly think its a combo of both


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Mar 19, 2013)

Okay awesome. It was really beginning to bore me, the whole being awake only 2 hours thing, but i like this much more


----------



## Jordansmith8301 (Mar 19, 2013)

Deac77 said:


> I'm from Lubbock Texas and I honestly think its a combo of both



I'm from Lubbock as well! Also new to the forum.


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Mar 20, 2013)

soo anyone else have any comments on this??


----------



## HeatherN (Mar 20, 2013)

i agree in that it's probably a combo of both. most herps i've owned seem to have that period where they hide most of the day, then come out for the bare minimum of heat they need per day. i've read about some people bringing home their tegus only to have them go straight into brumation for months! if he is in any way exposed to some factors from the outside environment that would indicate the seasons, they are quite attuned to those cues. it could be sun from the window, the temp of the room fluctuating with the outside temp, that kinda stuff.

grats on finally getting to see your guy! it was awesome having my guy wake up after a rather short brumation. and he woke up ravenous!


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Mar 20, 2013)

Today when I got home from practice at 9 he was still up! he went to bed at about 2 right before I went to work but when I got home there he was! very cool.


----------

